# Ground Blind - Primos Surround view 270



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Every year it seems we're in the market to replace some old blinds.. After getting to touch and play with the Primos Surround View 270, I picked one up to try out this year. Not the cheapest but with the Life time warranty, hopefully this one will last a few years longer than the ones we've been using. It feels a lot more heavy duty than the others.
I set it up at the house and so far I really like the surround view aspect of it .. hunting experience may be different but so far I really like it.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Cool. Can you post some pics of it set up?


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Pictures don't show how great you can see through the material. (at least not my pics) Almost like it's not there.

20180723_130205 by F G, on Flickr

20180723_130228 by F G, on Flickr

20180723_130240 by F G, on Flickr


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

wow that looks sweet.


----------

